# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Dallas Cowboys

## smartmouthwoman

What?  No love 'em or hate 'em Dallas Cowboys thread?  Well, we'll just have to fix that.





  Cowboys are 4-1!  Who woulda thunk it?  Go up against Seattle today at 3:30cst.  Oughta be a good game... our toughest opponent yet. 

  I say Cowboys by 10.  Optimistic, ain't I?   :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (10-12-2014),Mr. P (10-12-2014),Shoey (10-13-2014)

----------


## texmaster



----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2014),fyrenza (10-12-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> What?  No love 'em or hate 'em Dallas Cowboys thread?  Well, we'll just have to fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Cowboys are 4-1!  Who woulda thunk it?  Go up against Seattle today at 3:30cst.  Oughta be a good game... our toughest opponent yet. 
> 
>   I say Cowboys by 10.  Optimistic, ain't I?


Romo is playing so......

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Did I mention 4-1?  Y'all need to catch up... my man Romo is well.  And nearly as cute as his new son, Hawkins.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Dallas backwards is salad.

----------


## Mr. P

Jeez.  It is Sunday afternnoon and my wife is a Cowboys fan.  That means I have to not say anything until the game is over.  If the Cowboys win that means good times for me!  Go Cowboys!

----------

fyrenza (10-12-2014),smartmouthwoman (10-12-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

>

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Shhhhh, game's on.

----------


## fyrenza

I just LOVE the Al Bundy one!!!

----------

Daily Bread (01-06-2015),texmaster (10-12-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Seahawks struggle to tie the game 17 all early in the second half.  Maybe they went out and got a latte @ half time.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

That's my boy...

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Sure quiet in this thread.  Where's all the haters?   :Wink: 



 Second qtr... Cowboys 27, Redskins 7

 :Occasion14:  :Occasion14:  :Occasion14:  :Occasion14:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Dallas wins, 44-17.

*woot*

----------


## fyrenza

Don't you just HATEST that???

The naysayers scatter and hide out, JUST when you're ready to rub their noses in it!

You're MUCH nicer than me, however ~
I would have made a list of their screen names,
and TROLLED 'em with score updates, every *5 minutes* or so.

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-29-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> Dallas wins, 44-17.
> 
> *woot*



My faith is in Dez and Murry.

NEVER ROMO

And he will prove it yet again.   Mark my words.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Dallas wins, 44-17.
> 
> *woot*


Lions a bit of a dull roar at the moment.

----------

texmaster (12-29-2014)

----------


## texmaster

Mark

My

Words

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Mark
> 
> My
> 
> Words


You're full of sour grapes, tex.  You blame Romo when they lose, you have to give him credit when they win.

----------


## texmaster

> You're full of sour grapes, tex.  You blame Romo when they lose, you have to give him credit when they win.


Murry breaking Emmit's record is the only reason we had a winning season.

7 years of Romo's history proves me right Babe.

He will do it again.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Murry breaking Emmit's record is the only reason we had a winning season.
> 
> 7 years of Romo's history proves me right Babe.
> 
> He will do it again.


You have a point there. .. nobody wins forever.  Doesn't change the fact that Tony Romo is the leader of the team and the team is doing great.  

Now quit peeing on my parade.  Don't make me come up there.

----------


## squidward

jordan lilly pugh.jpgjordan & lilly.jpg

----------


## texmaster

> jordan lilly pugh.jpgjordan & lilly.jpg


Bob Lilly.   Great player.

----------


## texmaster

> You have a point there. .. nobody wins forever.  Doesn't change the fact that Tony Romo is the leader of the team and the team is doing great.  
> 
> Now quit peeing on my parade.  Don't make me come up there.


Never Never Never again

----------


## smartmouthwoman



----------


## squidward

> Bob Lilly.   Great player.


Lilly Jordan and Pugh.  Oh yeah !

----------


## Canadianeye

> Bob Lilly.   Great player.


Jay Novacek was a great player. I used to beat my head into the coffee table, cursing the Lions ownership, to get someone like Novacek...when they had Barry Sanders as a RB.

Ugh. Novacek. What a talent.

Thump. Thump. Thump.

----------

Daily Bread (01-04-2015),texmaster (01-04-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Dallas 24, Detroit 20, bayyyybee



Good game... on to the land of frozen asses... I mean Green Bay.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Dallas 24, Detroit 20, bayyyybee
> 
> 
> 
> Good game... on to the land of frozen asses... I mean Green Bay.


It was a good game at that. Cheers

----------

smartmouthwoman (01-04-2015)

----------


## texmaster

Best I'll give you smartybabe

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Best I'll give you smartybabe


 
Do we have a half-assed like?

----------


## texmaster

> Do we have a half-assed like?


We do now.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Dallas 24, Detroit 20, bayyyybee
> 
> 
> 
> Good game... on to the land of frozen asses... I mean Green Bay.


It may have converted me but TRs not a great QB. Win next week and I'll put my money on them for the big one.

----------

texmaster (01-04-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> It may have converted me but TRs not a great QB. Win next week and I'll put my money on them for the big one.


Yeah, if he out duels Rodgers that will prove something

----------

Daily Bread (01-05-2015),texmaster (01-04-2015)

----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster

> Yeah, if he out duels Rodgers that will prove something


Could not agree more!!

----------


## Libhater

> Dallas 24, Detroit 20, bayyyybee
> 
> 
> 
> Good game... on to the land of frozen asses... I mean Green Bay.



Tell us honestly, do you think the umpires threw that game in Dallas's favor by not exercising that penalty against Dallas late in the game? 

I'm still pulling for Dallas to make it to the super duper bowl. Of course we all know that this is the year once again for Tom Brady and America's favorite team (Patriots) to capture their 4th Super Bowl ring. So it really doesn't matter who represents the NFC in the big game, for the end result will be for fun times up in the New England area.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Tell us honestly, do you think the umpires threw that game in Dallas's favor by not exercising that penalty against Dallas late in the game? 
> 
> I'm still pulling for Dallas to make it to the super duper bowl. Of course we all know that this is the year once again for Tom Brady and America's favorite team (Patriots) to capture their 4th Super Bowl ring. So it really doesn't matter who represents the NFC in the big game, for the end result will be for fun times up in the New England area.


No, I think the umpire realized he made a mistake.  Much like other current conflicts, the alleged perp had both hands in the air when the alleged penalty occurred.  However, if it soothes Detroit hurt feelings to think they were robbed, so be it    :Wink: 

Downtown Dallas celebrated the 'boys yesterday by turning the green bldg blue and giving the star a tide on Reunion Tower.

----------


## Libhater

> No, I think the umpire realized he made a mistake.  Much like other current conflicts, the alleged perp had both hands in the air when the alleged penalty occurred.  However, if it soothes Detroit hurt feelings to think they were robbed, so be it   
> 
> Downtown Dallas celebrated the 'boys yesterday by turning the green bldg blue and giving the star a tide on Reunion Tower.



Must be even more a satisfying win watching that bloated RINO Chris Christie give Jerry Jones that hug

----------


## texmaster

> Must be even more a satisfying win watching that bloated RINO Chris Christie give Jerry Jones that hug


Believe me, IT WASNT

I'm still trying to figure out how that guy gained weight after lap band surgery

----------


## Daily Bread

Christie likes them ! Good luck -Romo sucks .Attachment 7215

----------


## Daily Bread

Furthermore....Attachment 7216

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Haters gotta hate...

----------


## Daily Bread

> Haters gotta hate...


Smarty your not a nice person .I've never been called a Hater before. If they can take the Pack out this w/e then I'll write a mea culpa after the game retracting my misguided dislike for the man .

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Smarty your not a nice person .I've never been called a Hater before. If they can take the Pack out this w/e then I'll write a mea culpa after the game retracting my misguided dislike for the man .


Aww, I'm sorry, DB...did the devil make you do it?

----------


## liberal_hack

> Aww, I'm sorry, DB...did the devil make you do it?



pffft

my thoughts on the Cowboys after this coming weekend

----------


## smartmouthwoman



----------


## smartmouthwoman

Gonna be a good game this Sunday... Dallas at Green Bay.  Good thing I knitted Tony some long underwear... he's gonna need it up there!

Who remembers the Ice Bowl of 1967?



Could be Ice Bowl II... except this time, WE WIN!!!

----------


## Libhater

> Gonna be a good game this Sunday... Dallas at Green Bay.  Good thing I knitted Tony some long underwear... he's gonna need it up there!
> 
> Who remembers the Ice Bowl of 1967?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be Ice Bowl II... except this time, WE WIN!!!




Yeah, I do believe the Cowboys win this Sunday.

----------


## Daily Bread

Eat cheese Cowboys fans ,Eat cheese ! 
Packers 25 - Boys 6 . 
Oops you got Christie the jello bowl on your side.
Packers 28 - Boys 6 
Smarty - save the tears Attachment 7270for after the game .

----------


## smartmouthwoman

GO COWBOYS!

----------


## Canadianeye

That one was sweet.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

$5 bet with a cheesehead I met online is riding on this game.  Tensions are high.   LOL

----------


## Daily Bread

> Eat cheese Cowboys fans ,Eat cheese ! 
> Packers 25 - Boys 6 . 
> Oops you got Christie the jello bowl on your side.
> Packers 28 - Boys 6 
> Smarty - save the tears Attachment 7270for after the game .


Let me tweek that score a little bit
Packers 28- Cowboys 17

----------


## Daily Bread

That's how you kick a fg .

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Cowboys 14, GB 10 halftime.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

In the real world, I mean...

----------


## Daily Bread

Let me break out my sounds of silence album.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

We were robbed.   :Frown:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Cheesy referees

----------


## Daily Bread

> We were robbed.


Yeah ,I didn't like the way it ended either.Sorry smarty have one on me.

----------


## squidward

seems that one dumb assed receiver could have easily tucked the ball with two arms instead of trying to be a hero and stretch out for a score. 
His fault that there was even a review.

----------

Daily Bread (01-11-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Cowboys had a great season and did better than any of us expected.     No bitterness here... proud of my team's performance and Tony is still tha man.    :Wink:

----------


## CountingDraculas

One thing about Bryants catch/nocatch. The ground cant cause a fumble but it can cause an incompletion

----------


## squidward

> Cowboys had a great season and did better than any of us expected.     No bitterness here... proud of my team's performance and Tony is still tha man.


he managed to put up 21 points against the 23rd ranked defense. 
I don't quite understand the pride in that.

----------

